# Removing silicone caulk



## Almart (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all, I'm trying to remove some silicone caulk from my bathtub so that I can tile the tub area. I've been told mineral spirits will melt it away. ( It didn't)
I bought some DAP silicone remover. It worked a little, but I still have a long way to go.
Does anybody have a suggestion here. I'm almost out of elbow grease.
Thanks, Al


----------



## mrc59 (Feb 28, 2009)

Move?  

I'm serious.

You could try a razor blade to cut it out.  I've done that with good results.  Go slowly and use a nice sharp blade (like a fresh box cutter blade).


----------



## Johnboy555 (Mar 19, 2009)

The razor is a good start but there will still be a thin film of silicone there.  just rub a dirty finger across it and you can see it.  
the only thing That I have found to remove the residue is MEK (Methyl Ethyl Keytone), it's nasty, so open the window and use it sparingly. You should see it in the paint department of any hardware or big box store. 

House Doc- Handyman for 35 years.


----------



## majakdragon (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had luck with plastic putty knives from Walmart. They can even be "sharpened" to remove the thin layers left after scraping out the majority. No risk of scratching the tub surface either. Then clean the area with denatured alcohol before applying any more caulk products.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a tip...when you use a razor scraper keep a very "low" angle, almost parallel to tub or wall surface.  Keep changing blades. and turn the scraper over constantly.  Another thing I've found helpfull is spray a little window cleaner on the caulk as you're working. It provides a little lubrication and lets the caulk slide off the cutting line. Instead of going at the caulking "head on" (with the razor straight) angle it a bit and use a kinda "slicing" motion.  This helps to keep down the blade breaking if you hit the tile edge.


----------

